# First Curing Corned Beef. Need Advice.



## Joealcala13 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi there,

I just finished a 10 day cure on a piece of corned beef that I plan to cook and eat tonight. I have never made corned beef before, and I have a few questions about whether or not my brine was effective and the meat is safe to eat. Any help more experienced curers can offer would be greatly appreciated!

1. When I removed the meat from the brine, it did not have that yellow-brown-gray color I've seen in pictures and videos. It was mostly light red or pink, but not as red as fresh meat. Is this ok?

2. The meat had a slight slimy texture on its surface. There was no visible slime or mucus. 

3. The meat smells like the brine and a little cheesey like beef that's sat in the fridge for a couple days. I would definitely cook it under normal circumstances, but I want double check since this is a 10 day brine.

These are my only concerns, but I am a novice. If there's anything else you think I should know, please include it in your reply. I'd be happy to take your advice. I don't know what I don't know. I have attached a picture of the meat for analysis. Thanks very much for all the help and happy curing!


----------



## Sowsage (Mar 20, 2020)

What was your cure recipe? That might help get the right answere for you.  And was it a "corned beef" that you cured? Or brisket that you cured to turn into corned beef?


----------



## Steve H (Mar 20, 2020)

Yes, more info please as Sowsage already stated.


----------



## zwiller (Mar 20, 2020)

Motion carried.  

I suggest Pop's brine to anyone that is new curing.


----------



## Joealcala13 (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi all,  

Thank you for your replies. I used a ~3 lb. piece of beef (not yet cured).

My curing brine is as follows:

1 gallon water
4 tbsp pickling spice
2 tbsp juniper berries
2 cinnamon sticks
1 cup mortons tender quick
1/2 cup sugar


----------



## zwiller (Mar 20, 2020)

Not really familiar with TQ.  Most of use cure #1 in brine cures but there are some TQ fans for dry curing.  

TQ instructions say "For brine curing, dissolve 1 cup Tender Quick in 4 cups water. Place meat in brine, refrigerate and allow to cure for 24 hours. For pump pickle, follow proportions for brine curing.".  That would mean 4C TQ for 1G.  Might be not enough but perhaps others know more.   

Pops brine got me into curing.  Myself and many others have had great success with it.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine.110799/ .


----------



## Joealcala13 (Mar 20, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Not really familiar with TQ.  Most of use cure #1 in brine cures but there are some TQ fans for dry curing.
> 
> TQ instructions say "For brine curing, dissolve 1 cup Tender Quick in 4 cups water. Place meat in brine, refrigerate and allow to cure for 24 hours. For pump pickle, follow proportions for brine curing.".  That would mean 4C TQ for 1G.  Might be not enough but perhaps others know more.
> 
> Pops brine got me into curing.  Myself and many others have had great success with it.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine.110799/ .


----------



## Joealcala13 (Mar 20, 2020)

I read that on the TQ package as well. I followed the recipe thinking it should make sens,e but I guess not. Thanks for the advice. I'll try pop's brine next time around.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 20, 2020)

__





						Beef - Corned Beef and Pastrami
					

I contacted several local chain stores to find the best buy on bottom round beef roast.  Most were uncaring, rude, difficult and even obnoxious - except for one: WinCo!  So, that is where I went, of course.  The phone line (unlike the others) was crystal clear, you could hear every word.  I...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2020)

It's Not a Safety issue because the meat is Intact and will be HOT cooked, Smoked at 225+, Steamed or Simmered. The condition of the meat described is normal. Any smell should dissipate after a rinse. A little Funk is one thing but if it does not Smell good then something went wrong. You can cut a slice and cook it to verify it tastes good...JJ


----------

